# Statewide Sportsman's Moose Tag!



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Big bull down! Statewide Sportsman's Moose Tag!*

The 14 yr old kid that drew the Sportsman's Moose tag this year is a "friend of a friend." I haven't met the kid yet, but I have decided to do what I can to help him out. A month or two ago, he was working on a roof with his dad and had a nasty fall. He ended up being life flighted to Primary Children's and spent a couple weeks there with 6 or 7 broken ribs, a ruptured spleen and other injuries. He is healing very well and is getting around very good. It is just bad timing that this accident had to happen the year he drew this incredible tag! I have horses and have offered to help however I can, whether that be getting him to the moose or getting the moose out after the kill.

I live and hunt in the Cache unit, so that is where most of my efforts are focused. This tag is open to any open moose unit in the state, so there are many possibilities. If you happen to see or know of a good bull moose, and don't mind helping the kid out, let me know. If you don't want to post it on here for everyone to see, feel free to PM. I can even get you in touch with the tag holder or his father.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and for any help you might be able to offer!

Matt


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Where are they located? General area.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

They live in Central/Southern Utah, but they are willing to travel wherever they need to go.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I saw a really nice bull on the Ogden unit, earlier this year. Depending on how things go today, I might get in there Saturday or Sunday. I'll report back if I see anything good.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got this bull back on the 10th of Sept. I pull my camera a week later.
PM sent


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just FYI, the tag holder and his dad are coming up to the Cache unit today and they are going to spend a few days looking around the unit. If you have any advice or pointers for them, let me know! 

Thanks again!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I know we have a healthy moose population just up the canyon above Bountiful, no pictures to post though and not sure if it's even a hunt-able area for moose, but a friend who hikes there every weekend has encountered them many times.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Bigdaddy-
My brother lives in Logan and hunts the Cache as well. Sent you a PM with his info as he can probably give you some good info for the area. Let me know that you got it. Good luck!


----------



## miamia3 (Oct 8, 2013)

*cache moose*

I hunted the cache for moose this year saw over 30 bulls and probably plenty of shooters all on the same mountain. I shot a 46" and he was not the biggest that I saw. im more than willing to help.


----------



## miamia3 (Oct 8, 2013)

*cache moose*

I hunted the cache for moose this year saw over 30 bulls and probably plenty of shooters all on the same mountain. I shot a 46" and he was not the biggest that I saw. im more than willing to help.


----------



## miamiamoose (Oct 8, 2013)

*bigdaddy*

I hunted the cache for moose this year saw over 30 bulls and probably plenty of shooters all on the same mountain. I shot a 46" and he was not the biggest that I saw. im more than willing to help.


----------



## miamiamoose (Oct 8, 2013)

*pictures*

im new to this how do you post pictures.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

They killed a big bull yesterday. I will post up some pics later on today!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here it is! Thanks to those of you who offered to help and for those who went along and helped to spot. I am sure this is something this young man will never forget!


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a very nice bull. Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Man that is a great bull! Awesome job little man!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Whohoo - that's a good one. He's spoiled for life now - deer are going to seem like rabbits!:O||:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Whohoo - that's a good one. He's spoiled for life now - deer are going to seem like rabbits!:O||:


I agree. That is a totally different experience than the forkhorn or cow elk that most people start with.  Congrats. That really is a big ol' bull.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow what an awesome bull!! would it be ok to ask what unit he killed it on?


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

He killed it up here on the Cache unit


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Impressive!!!
Nice work


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I've been seeing a few nice bulls while I've been out and about, but nothing that would top that one! Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Freak'in nice!!!!!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a nice bull. Congrats to the young man!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

clean pass through said:


> That is a nice bull. Congrats to the young man!


I agree


----------

